# MS-DOS Questions



## nanino (Aug 27, 2003)

I am working on a Windows 98SE, DOS 2.0.026, a P3 1000Mhz 128ram pc, and when i start from floppy into MS DOS and get the 
A:\ and i want to digit "Scanreg /fix"
i can write "Scanreg" ,but when i try to put the "/" i get a "&" instead.If i dont use the Shift i get a regular "7".......
Am i overlooking anything?
Also,how is it possible to digit the "~" in MS-DOS?


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

They behavior of your keyboard sounds normal: "SHIFT + /" is "?"

The tilde (~) is just above the TAB key on the left side of the keyboard.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It is probably down to the keyboard language being used. I think the default is probably US. You may need to change it to suit the keyboard you are using. Look at the keyboard command and code pages in the config.sys and autoexec.bat


----------



## smontejo (Aug 17, 2003)

I agree with the last posted reply. You can also use [Alt] 047 instead of /


----------



## nanino (Aug 27, 2003)

sorry for the delay in replying but i was away.
thanks to all of you,tried again and now everything is fine.
i just want to tell brushmaster1 that in my compaq laptop its not 'normal' that SHIFT+/ makes a "?",matter of fact SHIFT+/ should give a "/" ,even in DOS,isnt it? And,unfortunately,unless he referred to a combination of keys, i dont have the ~ above TAB!Both in my old laptop and in a newly bought Keyboard.
thanks for your help,cheers nanino


----------

